# Golf?



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Women should be like golf caddies, either holding your balls or getting your bloody tee ready!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Gareth192001 (Mar 26, 2014)

:roll:


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Ouch a sore one you will soon get some abuse from some feisty women on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

i won't be sharing that one with the other half!!


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

:lol:


----------

